# Here is the whole reason why I got into Photography....



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

I got into photography because I wanted to take pictures of these guys... I got hailed on... These were not supercells at the time that I took them but the second one with the farm was developing very quickly... This storm was huge that spanned from a good 50 miles... There were at least 5 tornados spotted (none that I saw )

1.





This was the first series of shots that I took and put together of it... I wish that I had a wider lens so bad... I just can't get far enough back with these.

2.




This one is were I was getting hailed on... at 100% (which I'm sure you won't be able to see here) you can see the hail falling.


3.




Last but not least... This was the area of cloud that was developing quite rapidly.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2007)

*WHOA :shock:*

That first photo ... those clouds ... I don't think I have ever seen anything like that!!! Such DRAMA. Incredible.

No wonder you felt like you would want to capture such sights for eternity.

And hey, you say you got hailed on when you took Photo 2?
The weather in that one (still) looks (relatively) harmless... I mean: the sun is still out!! Nothing to indicate that within minutes a supercell is going to develop! If weather can change that fast, innocent little Corinnas like myself might easily misjudge the signs and feel safe until it is too late!!! :shock:


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW number 1,3 ARE INSANE!!!!

Love them.


----------



## dewey (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow - great shots!

I'm with you brother...  I'd love to be the next Warren Faidley someday.  :thumbup:


----------



## firemedic0135 (Mar 29, 2007)

#1 is absolutely stunning:thumbup: .I think they are great!!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 29, 2007)

DUDE!!!

#1 is incredible.


----------



## drgibson (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow #1 is spectacular! I have to wonder how it would have looked in HDR.


----------



## dbyrd (Mar 29, 2007)

Great series. # 1. is a winner!


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 29, 2007)

Seriously.... amazing. #3 does it for me, I just wish it was BIGGER so I could see everything. 

#1 is great too.

We get storms like that in Tampa as well, but they are not over that wonderful scenery. :thumbup:


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm speechless................ the word *awesome* keeps coming to my head but  it doesn't seem to do these pictures justice. #1 & #3. are simply astounding.:thumbup:


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> *WHOA :shock:*
> 
> That first photo ... those clouds ... I don't think I have ever seen anything like that!!! Such DRAMA. Incredible.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I was getting hailed on... about 1/2 inch (2 cm) diameter hail. If you looked behind me, you would see something close to the third picture (and I was right under it at that time). That was when I figured I should head back to un-hailing conditions .




			
				drgibson said:
			
		

> Wow #1 is spectacular! I have to wonder how it would have looked in HDR.


 
I would like to have a program that could do HDR.



			
				RMThompson said:
			
		

> Seriously.... amazing. #3 does it for me, I just wish it was BIGGER so I could see everything.
> 
> #1 is great too.
> 
> We get storms like that in Tampa as well, but they are not over that wonderful scenery. :thumbup:


I'll see what I can do about the smallness. These (except the middle picture) were stitched together from multiple pictures because I don't have a wide lense  and because of the massive size of this storm.

Thanks guys for all the encouragement!!! I'm glad you like them.


----------



## neogfx (Mar 29, 2007)

Incredible shots, especially the first. Nice job.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoa!!!  All of these seriously rock!! The cloud action is phenomenal. They look like stills from the movie "Twister" or something.  Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 29, 2007)

> I'll see what I can do about the smallness. These (except the middle picture) were stitched together from multiple pictures because I don't have a wide lense  and because of the massive size of this storm.


1 and 3 looks awesome despite the small size. good job stitching.


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments... I'll be going on lunch here in a bit I'll see what I can do about getting a bigger picture for you all...


----------



## chris82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy shizna,I keep expecting jesus to fly out of those clouds in shot 1,Wish we had stuff like that over here.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! Excellent shots. No. 1 is just awsome :shock:


EDIT: You do need to get a better stitching program tho


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 29, 2007)

These shots are absolutely amazing. I can't pick a favorite. Bravo!


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Wow! Excellent shots. No. 1 is just awsome :shock:
> 
> 
> EDIT: You do need to get a better stitching program tho


 

Agreed... I have one but it usually has no idea how to stitch the picture together so I'm stuck with using photoshop's stitcher...


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's the bigger versions


----------



## YoungPic (Mar 29, 2007)

number 1 is ridiculous i love it, and i love number three too


----------



## abraxas (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for sticking those up- the larger versions look larger cool.  That first one is killer.


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks guys... I think these is a record amount of posts for me


----------



## IrishDame (Mar 29, 2007)

that first one is so awesome.. and scary. the larger versions have a lot more impact. great job.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 29, 2007)

Stunning shots Chris 

You captured the moments perfectly. You can feel the tension through your photos. Wonderful lighting also :thumbsup:


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 29, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Stunning shots Chris
> 
> You captured the moments perfectly. You can feel the tension through your photos. Wonderful lighting also :thumbsup:


 
Seeing some of your storm pictures makes me feel honored.


----------



## gmarquez (Mar 30, 2007)

Bobly, just got around to looking at these, love them!


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you all for all the comments... I would have never expected this type of response.


----------



## mdw (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! I really like the first! Great clouds! Never seen anything like that!


----------



## skyonfire (Mar 30, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.. I have to go with the majority and say that #1 is my fav!!:thumbup:


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 31, 2007)

mdw said:


> Wow! I really like the first! Great clouds! Never seen anything like that!


 
Fortunately for me... These types of clouds frequent my area (north eastern Colorado). However sometimes I have to drive aways to capture them. I put 220 miles on my car that wednesday just to get two good pictures . Partly that was my stupidity because I knew just by the way the morning looked that there were to be storms that evening but I didn't act on that knowledge until around 6. That only gave me about an hour and a half in good light to take pictures. And since these storms were quite away away... I wasted most of my time just driving to get to them 
. Thanks for the comment


----------



## Txaggie08 (Mar 31, 2007)

1 is something to be very proud of I believe.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Mar 31, 2007)

I bow to #1 & #3, if only I could take shots like that....

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 1, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## gmarquez (Apr 1, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> I wasted most of my time just driving to get to them



I know how that is...I can't tell you how much time I've spent walking around the beaches on the central coast at around sunset, hoping for a good shot or two.  What a waste of time.

Come to think of it, walking on the beach a lot isn't that bad of an experience, so what am I complaining about...


----------



## myopia (Apr 1, 2007)

blow my mind kid.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 1, 2007)

Chris these are fantastic photos. I love the clouds in #1 but the farm is really cool in #3. 


Please be careful out there:


BoblyBill said:


> There were at least 5 tornados spotted (none that I saw )



I once thought that seeing a tornado would be cool until July 10, 1989 when an F4 hit the car dealership I was at. We were all in awe of the power of the weather until the top of a tree came through the windows. Needless to say I didn't buy the car that day. As a matter of fact every car on the lot was almost destroyed. So keep alert and keep safe and keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## justino (Apr 1, 2007)

very dramatic images!  i love the 1st and 3rd one!

Justin
http://www.justinorourke.com


----------



## yvonk (Apr 1, 2007)

Those 3 beasts in the sky on the first picture are insane!
#3 is very good also. Good job man.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 2, 2007)

digital flower said:


> I once thought that seeing a tornado would be cool until July 10, 1989 when an F4 hit the car dealership I was at. We were all in awe of the power of the weather until the top of a tree came through the windows. Needless to say I didn't buy the car that day. As a matter of fact every car on the lot was almost destroyed. So keep alert and keep safe and keep up the outstanding work.


 
F4!!! Wow... I have yet to see any tornados in all of my endevors. I have complete and utter respect for them for sure, and thank you for the warning. I have an advantage in the fact that most of the time I'm behind the storm, so there is real no danger because unlike the movie "Twister" tornados don't turn back on themselves. If they did they would lose all their energy because they have "used" up most of the warm humid air behind them. That same day another section of the storm hit a little town about 200 miles south of me. It was a mile wide F5 wedge tornado. Those poor people. There was massive damage done by it. I have friends that have spent a week down there helping cleaning up. I think there was 1000 people and 300 dump trucks that came to help them out. The town itself only has about 1000 people in it.


----------



## emogirl (Apr 2, 2007)

my jaw liteally dropped to the floor....wow...


----------



## Funky (Apr 2, 2007)

emogirl said:


> my jaw liteally dropped to the floor....wow...


 
i dont get why people say literaly when it didnt really happen...lol
and yeah these shots are really cool, weather is one of the very few things that make the average person feel small. weather, ocean, and space...oh and some huge mountain ranges. but yeah, i live in oregon and its like raining 97% of the year so we dont really get cold fronts and warm fronts together at the same time. what time of year is best when tracking these systems?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't believe you didn't expect this type of response!! These are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## meesh (Apr 2, 2007)

absolutely beautiful...i guess the hail was worth it huh...


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 2, 2007)

emogirl said:


> my jaw liteally dropped to the floor....wow...


 
I hope you can put it back together.  



			
				Funky said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emogirl*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well actually I was surpised to see that type of weather THIS early. This type of weather frequents this part but only usually starting late April early May. So to have this type of weather so soon is weird but really cool for me. I know it's going to be terrible for a lot of people, and for that I'm really sorry. Many crops are going to ruined and many houses destroyed. I feel somewhat guilty for getting so much joy out of some elses sorrow  .



			
				Tangerini said:
			
		

> I can't believe you didn't expect this type of response!! These are absolutely stunning!!!


 
Well thank you... I guess after you've seen it so much yourself it loses it's "coolness", but really thank you guys for the comments.



			
				meesh said:
			
		

> absolutely beautiful...i guess the hail was worth it huh...


 

Heck YES!!! I always tell people that I'm probably going to die with my camera pointed up towards the center of a tornado. I'm thinking about getting incribed on the camera somewhere "If you find this camera please develope this last few pictures, because hopefully they will be amazing.":er:


----------



## tpe (Apr 3, 2007)

The volumes of the first one are fantastic.

tim


----------



## outlier (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow.  The first one is just awesome.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 4, 2007)

I just wanted you all to see the hail.


----------



## benjyman345 (Apr 5, 2007)

wow! absolutely amazing shots. I love the third one best! 

Any chance you have a larger sized picture of number 3!?


----------



## firemedic0135 (Apr 5, 2007)

Dang Man... Every shot you put up is awesome.Got any bloopers? I am seriosly jealous.:greenpbl: 

Really wanted to push this thread to another page to!!


----------



## mschris (Apr 5, 2007)

Amazing photos, absolutely stunning!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 5, 2007)

benjyman345 said:


> wow! absolutely amazing shots. I love the third one best!
> 
> Any chance you have a larger sized picture of number 3!?


 

Post #20 Has one that is quite a bit larger. You have to click on the thumbnail to see it full sized.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 5, 2007)

firemedic0135 said:


> Dang Man... Every shot you put up is awesome.Got any bloopers? I am seriosly jealous.:greenpbl:
> 
> Really wanted to push this thread to another page to!!


 
here's a couple

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62981

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63121

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63487

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64134


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I got into photography because I wanted to take pictures of these guys... I got hailed on... These were not supercells at the time that I took them but the second one with the farm was developing very quickly... This storm was huge that spanned from a good 50 miles... There were at least 5 tornados spotted (none that I saw )
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





BoblyBill said:


> I just wanted you all to see the hail.




All great shots!  #1 is a wall hanger!

Good stuff!


----------



## ernie (Jun 21, 2008)

woa, good thing i checked out some older posts or i would have missed these ones. that first one is absolutely amazing. gonna nominate that one for picture of the month. third one is pretty sweet as well.


----------

